
Secret Scientists Pushing Administration on Covid-19 Plan - drocer88
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-secret-group-of-scientists-and-billionaires-pushing-trump-on-a-covid-19-plan-11587998993
======
nil-sec
This is the weirdest article I’ve read in a long time. Essentially zero
content, 90% of the article isn’t about what they are actually suggesting.
It’s written to convince me that these are very fine people who even sold
their stocks before advising the government! Wow! The poor guys read 10 Papers
per day, they couldn’t even shower. And after all this work, they suggest an
app and better testing! Ah, and Remdesivir. Good that they thought of that,
wouldn’t know what to do otherwise I guess. Is this paid advertisement or
what’s the deal?

~~~
dang
Please don't snark here. Maybe you don't owe secret-yet-featured-in-WSJ
billionaires-and-scientists any better, but you owe this community better if
you're posting to it. Our intention is to avoid the systemic effects of snark,
and to be at least marginally more interesting than internet default.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

